# 7 week old cockatiel Hand Feeding help!!



## Shaleen (Jan 10, 2013)

hi!! guys im new here in TC i saw a lot of help here and tips but i searched all over the net to find my answer i hope somebody could help me, i have a 7 week old cockatiel






his/her name is CHEEKS i bought him wen his 3 weeks old, all is well i feed him i play with him i can recall him indoor outdoor, i learned on here i read articles and on web, but my only problem is, i still feed him 5 times a day like in 10am 12pm 4pm 7pm 12am i have seeds on her cage i gave him fruits like apple grape or letuce but still he cant eat by him self his crop is always empty after 4 hours they say reduce feeding and feed a 7 week old 2 times a day! but he wont hes still crazy for food help me pls!! 
do i need to reduce for him to learn to eat?
or do i just wait for him to learn to eat?
hes crop is always empty after 4 hours im scared to reduce feeding because he's not eating by him self, his hand feeding formula is zupreem embrance thats for big parrots but he loves it alot and because thats the only available in the market here in philippies but pls dont mind my formula ,thank you


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

He will wean on his own time, Offer him the seeds and veggies , I heard making a shallow dish of thier warm formula mixed with oatmeal , and offer it to him on your finger so they get the idea that it is food , then feed them thier formula. I havent tried this but heard it helps from my mother who has hand fed, but take your time in the process because you never want to force them to wean. The idea is to get them eating while they are hungry. Also read the same thing in the book "Parrots for Dummies".The book also says if the babies of weaning age are still begging, you can then quit the dropper syringe feeding and then move on to spoon feeding, bending the sides of the spoon toward each other using a hand wrench, fill it with the formula and offer it that way. Hope it helps a little I'm sure others who have more hands on experience themselves can help.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't know anything about what you're going through, but he sure it cute!


----------

